# facebook and beta [appx] needed



## palanismrt (Aug 22, 2016)

i am using windows 10.0.1 i need facebook and fb beta appx file any one can give me this one for me


----------



## noelito (Aug 23, 2016)

*same here*

i am hoping someone has this too



palanismrt said:


> i am using windows 10.0.1 i need facebook and fb beta appx file any one can give me this one for me

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 23, 2016)

palanismrt said:


> i am using windows 10.0.1 i need facebook and fb beta appx file any one can give me this one for me

Click to collapse




noelito said:


> i am hoping someone has this too

Click to collapse



augustinionut posted a version here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68306943&postcount=27


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone with MS Facebook ver. 10.3.2.0 .appx...?


----------



## DanoL91 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> augustinionut posted a version here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68306943&postcount=27

Click to collapse



That's a 8.3.7 version. Does anybody have version 10.3.2.0 or newer (but still made by MS) ??


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 28, 2016)

What about old messenger from 8.1? Does anyone have xap file of that?


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 28, 2016)

View attachment 3857112


DanoL91 said:


> That's a 8.3.7 version. Does anybody have version 10.3.2.0 ??

Click to collapse



Removed


----------



## DanoL91 (Aug 28, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> What about old messenger from 8.1? Does anyone have xap file of that?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3801168&d=1467470332


----------



## DanoL91 (Aug 28, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Remove .zip
> Facebook_v8.3.10.0-(10.3.2.0).xap

Click to collapse



I'm unable to install it.  After deploying with XAP Deployer it throws an error: "XAP package signature is not valid or the WP manifest file is invalid. Re-sign with valid signature and fix the manifest file."
Any idea? And btw, is that a v8.3.10 or v10.3.2 ??


----------

